# Anyone know how to make a rope collar?



## princesstrish617 (Mar 1, 2009)

I've learnt how to make rope leads recently and want to make coordinating rope collars. Not sure how to go about it. I'm pretty limited with local hardware stores, Lowes, and Home depot. I've seen the brass, stainless steel rings but I'm assuming I'm going to need some sort of clamp to keep the rings on. Any tips would be great. Thanks! 

My 4 year old really enjoys making the leads with me and would love to start making collars as well.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Here's a site I order supplies from, very fast and FREE shipping.

Dog Collar Buckles, Snap Hooks, Metal D Rings, Nylon Webbing and Kits for Collars

Do you want to make chokers or clasp?


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

I like Martingale collars, if you want to make a rope martingale, the easiest way is to buy the martingale chain, and just loop and clamp rope through on both of the loops.

If you want to make regular collars, meaning not rope, you can order the belt material here:
Webbing for Purses, Bags, Backpacks, Leashes and More!

and buy the sizing hooks, and clasps at the last site I linked. I think the rope might not distribute weight properly, and the belt will.

You can make a super cheap choker leash by putting a loop on one end of the rope, and making a loop of the rope on the other end for a handle, and just slipping the middle through the metal loop on one end making a choker, but you need to tie a knot in the rope towards the end, or when in a relaxed state the rope expands big enough to fall off the dog's neck.


----------



## princesstrish617 (Mar 1, 2009)

Awesome! Thanks so much we are going to have a blast. They are much cheaper here than in the store.

I'm just confused about using one of those big rope clamps for a collar?

BTW i found a great store that has locations worldwide. West Marine: Home Page They have lots of rope all colors and styles.


----------



## princesstrish617 (Mar 1, 2009)

also in order to make a nylon/belt collar I'd need a sewing machine correct? I'm not to good at that lol


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

princesstrish617 said:


> also in order to make a nylon/belt collar I'd need a sewing machine correct? I'm not to good at that lol


A sewing machine just makes it faster, anything you can make on a machine, you can sew by hand. My machine broke halfway through my last collar, so I finished by hand, sure it doesn't have perfectly straight lines, but the dogs dont care lol


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

To make a rope collar, maybe you can put 2 D-rings on one end, the same way you put the latch on your leashes, loop it through and clamp it, and then put a latch like you have on the end of your leashes on the other end, and fasten it around the neck with the latch and one D-ring, and clip the leash to the other D-ring. However it will not be resizable.


----------

